# Gloves..... MaxiFlex



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the MaxiFelx gloves for 80% of the stuff I do, but when it comes to pulling wire or demo, I hate them...

I absolutely love these things for the other 20%...
https://www.lowes.com/pd/MECHANIX-W...ather-Palm-High-Performance-Gloves/1000116089


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

If you ever try to grab a flex bit with those Maxiflex gloves... You will be very very sorry...


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Switched said:


> If you ever try to grab a flex bit with those Maxiflex gloves... You will be very very sorry...


I've owned two flex bits. The first one last about 3 months and the the second one didn't last one use. Seems every time I needed it, the screws were too tight and my impact untwisted the wire shaft.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I've owned two flex bits. The first one last about 3 months and the the second one didn't last one use. Seems every time I needed it, the screws were too tight and my impact untwisted the wire shaft.


I sliced open my face, from my ear to my chin when a flex bit bound up and the drill twisted the shaft in half....

You could see my jaw bone...


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I've owned two flex bits. The first one last about 3 months and the the second one didn't last one use. Seems every time I needed it, the screws were too tight and my impact untwisted the wire shaft.


Flexi shafts are the design of the devil and I would never use on an impact.

I have unwound them trying to undo bolts with a normal ratchet wrench so I can only imagine how they fail on an impact!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Just want to share my experience. I've been using the MaxiFlex gloves for about 5 years now. I go through a few pairs every year, but they are the most comfortable glove out there. They look similar to others at HD but definitely are not. Pretty much as soon as I show up to the job these gloves go on, there even easy to use with small screws. They flex with your hands and fingers perfectly. Today I tried to use the mechanic's style gloves that klien and other push and realized how much I hate them and how many different gloves I went through before I found these. Everyone at work has these now. They are not insulated. So what do you guys use?


Look up maxiflex elite. They're even thinner. Great for summer time.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In mechanic's type gloves the ones I get are whatever they have in my size (xxl) which is limited.

For wire pulling and rope work I always preferred pig skin or just leather gloves.

Never had an issue with flex bits and used them all the time in commercial work where a sensor or t-stat was missed.


Those do look like nice gloves though.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Iv always used the maxiflex gloves as well.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

I use them because that's the brand my company buys. I like them well enough, but they only last me a couple weeks. A company I used to work for insisted on Monarch gloves because they wanted a certain level of cut protection (5? 5 what?) and I liked those too. Those lasted longer, but that mostly meant I was wearing dirty, stinky gloves for longer.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

11-600 series


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Just want to share my experience. I've been using the MaxiFlex gloves for about 5 years now. I go through a few pairs every year, but they are the most comfortable glove out there. They look similar to others at HD but definitely are not. Pretty much as soon as I show up to the job these gloves go on, there even easy to use with small screws. They flex with your hands and fingers perfectly. Today I tried to use the mechanic's style gloves that klien and other push and realized how much I hate them and how many different gloves I went through before I found these. Everyone at work has these now. They are not insulated. So what do you guys use?


Where do you buy these and is there a specific model #?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use Ansell Hy-Flex and leather driver's gloves for pulling cable and demo.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I use the same gloves and agree that although they may look like other gloves out there they tend to hold up better but the most important thing is that they fit better so you dont need to take them off to hold smaller objects as there isnt extra material on the fingers because of the comfortable snug fit


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I love those gloves !!!!!


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I wish they were more durable though... Mine wear out after a while of twisting wirenuts 😕


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where do you buy these and is there a specific model #?


The last time I perchased them from amazon. They come in a pack of 12 pairs. Maxiflex 34/874. The link below is for the size M. I think you can buy them individually from other online sources. I also saw the guy at the counter at McMaster Carr wearing them this week and he said they do sell them. I will have to call and get the part number. I really wish McMaster would but the manufacturers info on the item descriptions. Like said before and by others they do wear out or get holes over time but they are a pleasure to work with and are cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017DJJLG4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

I worked VERY BRIEFLY for a company where these were thought of by some foremen as electrical insulating gloves allowing you to do hot work. Temporarily worked with another crew doing night time LED retrofits in chain stores. They all worked 277 hot with these gloves on and told me they had done dozens of stores that waylain: The lead man claimed shutting down power took too long. Actually my very first day I saw the "lead man" on my normal crew get hit twice. He would always short circuits to find the breaker when he was having trouble locating them. This was at a good size non-union contractor in AZ that did pretty large commercial jobs. The state is booming right now and there are billboards and radio ads advertising for "electricians" all over. The state could really use some standards and licensing.

After three or for weeks at the company I went to "safety orientation" lol. The "safety guy" guy swore up and down that no hot work went on at their company unless he or the other safety guy was onsite. I couldn't help but laugh. 

I still have those gloves though and they're very nice.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Those do look interesting, may have to give them a try.

Been using the Ansell Hy-Flex 11-800 myself for probably close to 20 years.


----------



## WiredCanadian (May 2, 2017)

I use the same Maxi-Flex gloves, I can get about a month out of a pair before they develop some holes or they're too greasy/dirty and get tossed. Easily the best gloves I've found for the work I do. I was never a glove guy before I started doing industrial, and these are the best I've found for the plants that demand gloves while still being able to work.


----------

